# scrap wood cutting board



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice work. What are the dimensions?


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

its 1-1/4" thick and about 14" square


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

My neighbor's BIL wants me to make him one, I just haven't gotten around to it yet. I have 4 or 5 other projects ahead of him. Again nice work.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Woodchuck,
nice job and good use of scraps. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

woodchuck that is a great looking cutting board. Real nice job!

John


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

That's very nice.

What types of wood?


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

its made of cherry, walnut and maple


----------

